# Baby Kittehs!



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

So my dad's cat had kittens, and they're adorable(But whiny)! There's two dark tabbies and two black. What do ya think?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful! I want to cuddle them all! Great pic too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks. They are super cute. Here's two pictures in better light.

There's kittens all cuddled together, and then Missy looking out the window.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Awwwww,they are gorgeous.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea. I'm hoping to take one home when old enough, but so far my mom is holding firm on the 'no cats or dogs' thing. Her excuse is that she wants to have a better chance of finding a place to live for when we move, but who can resist kittens?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh that's so true.Hopefully once she cuddles one it will win her over.Kittens are so sweet.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea, I'm hoping the lease will get renewed as that would open a doorway to having a kitten, but the chances aren't great.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck! I hope you get your lease & your kitty.


----------

